# Adding Rear Speakers



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'd like to add a pair of rear speakers and have no problems with actually fixing the speakers in place and running the wiring but I'm not too hot on connecting the wiring.
Is it simply a case of splicing (connector block) into the existing speaker wire coming from the radio? I'm assuming the radio doesn't have a separate socket for rear speakers and I really don't want to start pulling too much out.

ps - How difficult is it to put a volume control on the existing (door mounted) speakers and another on the rear speakers so as to be able to have only the rears sounding?


Another ps - there's a miriad of speakers out there - any recommendations for something suitable?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Tony

A lot depends on which radio you have fitted. Many radios these days have facility for 2 pairs of speakers built-in. Also, the controls might feature a 'fade' facility, which allows you to adjust the balance front - rear.

Gerald


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Gerald - just had a quick check and yes, I do have a Fade/Bal knob so I guess that means there should be the facility to wire direct into the radio?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Quite probably, Tony. Quite often, wires will be present behind the radio, but not connected. You'll need to look at either the operating instructions or the installation handbook. Often, these things will be available online if you don't have them.

As for which speakers - I have absolutely no idea. I was looking for some extra speakers for the cab recently. There was a bewildering array of different types and models. I was looking for 'pod' type speakers, to be fitted into the top rear corners of the cab, without much success.

I would say buy the best you can afford. You can pay hundreds for these things, but maybe a budget of £20-£50 per pair would get you some good speakers?

Gerald


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

I too was doing this exact same thing the other day be it on a fiat chassis, I got all the info off the radio it self ( it had a wiring diagram on the back of the radio), the wires were in the block connector but dissapered in to the loom and I could not find the ends of it, so I spliced the wires and ran new from the radio under the dash to where I wanted the new speakers.

I also was looking for "Pod speakers" and drew a blank, then I had a brain wave and remembered I had some unused surround sound speakers for the pc, thought I would give them a shot and they worked perfect! not to big and nice crisp and clear sound! Chuffed!

I wasn't trying to get the speakers all they way to the back of the motorhome, I wanted them just behind the cab as i thought the sound for the radio was not quite right just coming from the front speakers.

Cheers for now
Matt  :lol:  8O  :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Matt - I'm a little way behind you on this one.
I've just spent an hour or so trying to work out how to get the radio out of my Transit - hell's teeth, they don't make it easy (and I used to work at the Transit plant in Belgium!!). Methinks I might get the professionals on this one.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Tony - you might need the special extractor tool to unclip the clippy things that hold the radio in place. They sell them on Ebay, I think.



Mat7 said:


> remembered I had some unused surround sound speakers for the pc, thought I would give them a shot and they worked perfect! not to big and nice crisp and clear sound! Chuffed!


Excellent idea, Matt!

Gerald


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Transit Radio Removal*

Hi Tony,
As Gerald said, it's easy with the extractor tool which is available on Ebay and also Halfrauds for a few more quid.

I've removed mine to have a look at the connections and used the extraction tool for my Sorento radio which was in with the handbooks and radio instructions.

Have you checked your radio documentation as they sometimes leave it with all the bumph??

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

The radio can be removed with any 4 bits of metal the right diameter, allen keys, screw driver.punch or best of all a wire coat hanger cut into 4 pieces or 2 pieces bent into a U shape, ensure all 4 holes have something inserted then apply outward pressure to left and right hand pairs and radio will slide out.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That's why this site is great!!

I started to look for these radio keys on ebay (£13 +P&P) - thought I might get a dealer/auto elctrician to fit it (£??????????) - then along came *Martinandlin* with the old favourite "have you tried a wire coat hanger?"
It can't be that easy - he's having a laugh - worth a try though - got a wire hanger somewhere in the loft - snip off a couple of 4 inch lengths - bend into a U - push into the slots - outward pressure - POP.

I owe you a beer, or two, guys.

One for the notebook - thanks.

ps - a wire coat hanger is now included in my tool kit.


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

pop rivets are my favorite as you can get them in different diameters and are about the right length.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I hope this audio enhancement project is going well.

When fitting additional speakers it is VERY important to get all speakers whats called in phase in the vehicle other wise if you dont you will get allsorts of peculiar sound problems, loss of bass, very quiet mono signals etc.

Its very easy to get is right, speakers dont really have a true positive and earth but Ill call it that for simplicity.

Make sure you connect the get the 'earth' wire on the radio to 'earth' connetion on the speaker, and 'positive' on the radio to 'positive' on the speaker. There are two speakers so each have two conections, If you can check that the speakers in the doors are also wired the same as the rear speakers ie earth to earth and positive to positive, then all will be well from a sound point of view.

You'll find the rear speaker wire on the radio will be marked with a stripe or similar or it may be fitted with a connector that is also suitably marked, call this one the positive or phase. The other wire in the pair will be earth or non phase for each speaker. One conector on the speaker will be marked, probibly red, call this its positive conection.

Try to get some reasnobly branded speakers, JBL, Alpine, etc you dont need to spend a fortune on them £25 may be or £40 will get something quite good. if you can check what the 'impedance' of the speakers in the doors are and get the new speakers in the rear to be the same this will help. Probibly they will be 8 Ohms but check if you can.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for all your help guys. My weekend project is progressing well albeit slowly but then I'm in no rush.

I need a little more guidance please on the next step.

I've traced the wires back from the nearside door speakers to the radio and it's the grey/red and white/red pair. I assume the other pair in the connector go to the other door though I haven't check this.

_I assume the rear speaker wires will go into the two pairs of vacant slots on the same connector?_

The door speakers are marked as 25W, 4 (Omega sign I think), 1DN, V34RB - if that's any help in choosing the rear speakers.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Id recon that you you need some 25 Watt, 4 Ohm rear speakers. a two way, bass plus HF type of unit will be fine.

Logic suggests they conect to the next two conectors as you say but I have no real knowledge of the unit. Do you have a wiring diagramme for it in the vehicle hand book ? Perhaps conect a speaker to one pair directly to check this out. If you got an old speaker of some sorts it may be prudent to use this first !


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Tony

I think you are correct and the rear speaker wires go into the vacant holes but you must establish from the other wires which is + and which is -

Your speakers you have already are 25 watt 4 ohm so you need to match these.

And the green connector on the back looks like the connector for a CD changer.

Martyn


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I am now the proud owner of a motorhome that has front AND rear speakers AND I can fade between front and rear.
Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Cool! I've yet to sort out my second pair. I really should go out and do some work on the van :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Gerard, a smashing feature on the rear speakers in Tincan is a switch which allows use of either the bulkhead mounted speakers or headphones. This allows one of us to listen to music or radio while the other reads or whatever, in peace. If you like I'll look at the manual to see if there's a wiring diagram, just shout


Noel


----------



## 101094 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Tweeters*

Another really good and simple/cheap mod is to get some separate tweeters. Maplin do some surface mount ones for a tenner:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?TabID=1&criteria=tweeter&ModuleNo=27049&doy=4m12

You can wire them directly across the front main speakers. In my van the front speakers are not in the door, but about where me knee just to the left, under the steering column. I ran wires from them up to the tweeters mounted on the dash up front near the windscreen de-mist vents. Sounds amazing, and really improves the stereo image and separation (posh hifi words for 'sounds like you are there  '

-Matt


----------



## 100547 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi all, this is not specifically about speakers althought i want to fit some to the rear of the mh when ive sorted out the electric supply,my radio/cd only works when the ignition is turned on,which wires should i connect to what so that i can play the unit without the keys being in the ignition? hope someone can help,and save me a trip &money to the garage cheers astra.


----------



## 100547 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi all, this is not specifically about speakers althought i want to fit some to the rear of the mh when ive sorted out the electric supply,my radio/cd only works when the ignition is turned on,which wires should i connect to what so that i can play the unit without the keys being in the ignition? hope someone can help,and save me a trip &money to the garage cheers astra.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

If your going to do that Id source the power from the domestic battery rather than the engine start battery to be sure you dont end up with a flatened battery if you stop some where for an extended time. if you have a UK buit MH then make sure its conected before the power breaker the disables the domestic power when the engine starts or you have no radio when traveling. Youll most likly have to run a pair of wires up to the radio to do this though.


----------

